# Dewalt 625 inner plate



## sweep96 (Apr 18, 2014)

On the internet, a worktop fitting video shows it being cut with a dewalt 625 by a kitchen fitter called Dave on you tube, video is called tradessupermarket.com on the base of the router there is an infill fitting by trend i think, attached to the infill is a quality 30 mm bush, does anyone know if a trend infill will fit a dewalt 625, thanks all jonathan


----------



## bforster (Mar 7, 2012)

sweep96 said:


> On the internet, a worktop fitting video shows it being cut with a dewalt 625 by a kitchen fitter called Dave on you tube, video is called tradessupermarket.com on the base of the router there is an infill fitting by trend i think, attached to the infill is a quality 30 mm bush, does anyone know if a trend infill will fit a dewalt 625, thanks all jonathan


Just fitted one to my DW625 and yes it will fit as the hole centres are the same. BUT, the 'pan head' screws you use to fit it, must have a slim head as the heads will protrude below the base plate. You can't use csk screws. Be careful, Trend make two inner plates and you will need a line up pin assy. The Trend part numbers are listed below.
WP-T10/075 Inner plate T10 
WP-T9/090 Line up pin 12mm -1/2 shank T9 and T10
Hope this helps,


----------



## sweep96 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks for the information Barry.


----------

